# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  DV irc Games?

## Siиdяed

Wondering about having informal, infrequent irc chat games every so often.

They could be one off games, played with loose rules and played fast.

Gives people a good chance to try their hand at running a game, or at playing out a cool concept that you'd like to flesh out.

Whatever.

If enough people are interested, I could sticky a thread so people can arrange meet-ups on irc chat, and such.

Anyone?

----------


## fOrceez

Good idea, Sindred.




> Luke, I am your stoner.
> http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lf...h1wlo1_400.gif

----------


## fridge

hell yeah, we could play mafia  ::o:

----------


## fOrceez

And dressup and shit
YO-WHAT?

----------


## Siиdяed

Webcam hook-ups can be arranged.

----------


## Siиdяed

Alright. Plan to do a one time only irc game to test out how many people would actually play, find out how easy it would be to organise, and hopefully have a fun game that allows further fun to be had by all.

Anyone interested in joining this one-off game and pioneering something new post here with what day/time would be good (running it in the next few days would be great, and I should be able to run it any-time of day given warning).

So, if you're up for it, post here with a time of day free and vote for a game concept below:


*Naval Skirmish*
A Napoleonic naval encounter between two ships. Think Hornblower/Master and Commander. Players will form the crew of one ship.


*Civilization*
Try and build up a civilization in one night. Players will either take the roles of military leaders, economic chiefs, etc, and try working separately for the good of one empire, or form a democracy and vote on all issues.


*USS Morpheus*
Join the crew of a starship in a _Star Trek_ adventure. Yes. I can do that.


*Occult Investigators*
Take part as an investigator of a haunted house. This cannot go badly.

Your call. Come on. Prove we can do this.

----------


## fOrceez

Ready when you are, boss.
I'm GMT+10 and seeing as it's the school holidays, i'm just about good for whenever. Depending on how long the session is, i may be able to get up the middle of the night for this one  time, too. (The test).

----------


## Siиdяed

Any preference on game idea?

----------


## fOrceez

My vote is for haunted house.

----------


## Mancon

Gmt -7

----------


## Siиdяed

> Gmt -7



Any preferred game idea?

----------


## Mancon

> Any preferred game idea?



Occult Investigators or Civilization.

----------


## Siиdяed

Had a trial game with...I remember erible was there. Hm. Some people in chat.

It was cut short by my wild and frenzied life outside of the internet, sure. But it taught me some good things.

I'll sticky a thread soon and this can be a _thing_. A thing people can do. Thanks for the feedback, those here and those on chat.

----------

